# Can I get MFA in Film Production with BFA in Film Production?



## armen (Apr 10, 2008)

I am planning on transfering to a film school by next Fall. I am planning on majoring in film production. I read here that it's (near impossible?) to get an MFA in Film Production if you did your undergrad in film production. Is this true and why?

I would want to get my MFA in Film Production and specialize in directing, but why wouldn't I be able to if I did my undergrad in film production?

And if this really is the case, what do you guys recommend? If I want to get into directing, what's the best choice for my undergrad and grad?

Thanks.


----------



## Evan (Apr 10, 2008)

it isn't that you "can't"... you just are less likely to be accepted to a lot of MFA programs, because they generally look for people who have a more diverse background...That isn't to say that people don't go through 2 degrees in film. I have met people who have.

the idea is this:
If you spend your undergraduate years making films, you come into grad school knowing how to make films....so what will you make films about? Making films?...If you came from say a psychology background, you could apply that to the films you make at film school... 

It also important to note that you will probably be "re-learning" a lot if you decide to take 2 degrees in film production.

I (and others) would recommend getting a BA or BSc (or other) degree in something you really enjoy learning about if your main goal is to get an MFA in Directing...

I personally like the idea of learning something different before pursuing film, and that is what i am planning to do.


----------



## armen (Apr 10, 2008)

Okay, I see. Well what would you recommend if I want to make films now? Are these my options:

Get BA in film, apply for MA in film anyway.

Get BA in film, apply for MA in film studies.

Get BA in screenwriting, apply for MA in film.

I want to stick to film for undergrad, even if it's screenwriting.


----------



## Cinematical (Apr 10, 2008)

If you want to do film in undergrad, but you're also SURE you want to do it in grad, then do either screenwriting or Film Studies in undergrad. They're different enough (and will provide you with valuable skills and knowledge) that an education in production in grad school would still be worthwhile.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 15, 2008)

> Originally posted by Cinematical:
> If you want to do film in undergrad, but you're also SURE you want to do it in grad, then do either screenwriting or Film Studies in undergrad. They're different enough (and will provide you with valuable skills and knowledge) that an education in production in grad school would still be worthwhile.



Yes that sounds good. If you go to a film school for undergrad there really isn't a reason to go to one for graduate school. If you go to film school for undergrad then Hollywood, CA is your graduate school. 

If you want to learn something different before pursuing film, get a BA in History or Creative Writing or something like that. Not screenwriting. That way you'll have ideas to make films about when you do get to grad school.

I had a friend who went to film school for undergrad and then film school for grad for screenwriting. I thought it was a little strange to go to film school back to back... but she enjoyed it.


----------



## armen (Apr 15, 2008)

I see, thanks guys. But is there a HUGE difference in the learning process between film undergrad and film grad?


----------



## Chris W (Apr 15, 2008)

Not really sure as I didn't go to grad school. But grad school is more intense and you jump right in while usually you need to wait until your sophmore or junior year of undergrad to make films.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 16, 2008)

> Originally posted by Studentfilms.com:
> If you go to a film school for undergrad there really isn't a reason to go to one for graduate school. If you go to film school for undergrad then Hollywood, CA is your graduate school.



I would have to disagree strongly with that.  I went to film school for undergrad and am now going for grad (Directing @ AFI).  I am still learning and to say that Hollywood is your graduate school is well, wrong.  You will still learn things in grad school and continue to grow as an artist/filmmaker.


----------



## Cinematical (Apr 16, 2008)

I have to ask, Bandar, where did you go to undergraduate? I think all the confusion about "you can't do undergrad and grad production" comes from the assumption that we're talking about the intensive, "elite" undergraduate film schools (USC, NYU, Chapman, Emerson). If you DID go to one of those schools, than you are the first individual I've heard of continuing into graduate school.


----------

